# Decoder functions



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

What's the voltage of a topical decoder function output?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Many have 12 VDC,however some already have resistors for 1.5V bulbs or LEDs.Instructions should say,better check with a voltmeter.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Jake. I'll make sure to check with a meter.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Checking with a voltmeter alone will not yield the correct results.

If a resistor is part of the decoder output you have to have current flowing through the resistor for it to drop the voltage down to the specified level.

Find the decoder documents and read them.


----------

